# Rust on my 826 OHAE after 2 uses?!



## Aaron (Dec 2, 2020)

Hi everyone

I bought my first snowblower in November of 2020 and have used it twice, for about 1/5 hours in total. I'm in Southwestern Ontario, Canada. I am shocked to see that there is already rust build-up on several parts of the auger assembly. I contacted Toro and the customer service rep said that it's not normal; however, the dealer where I bought it said that it is and that I should just apply a rust protection product. 

Can anyone tell me if what I'm seeing is normal/expected? I get that moisture and salt will eventually cause this kind of thing, but after such a short amount of time?

Would also appreciate suggestions for rust removal and prevention products as well. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Just wipe it down with some fluid film or similar.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

It looks like a lot of salt residue on those components.
When blowing your driveway, tackle the EOD pile left by the city plow first. Then do the rest of your driveway, which will get most of the salt residue out of the auger and impeller housing.
I would try to wash out or run the machine through some salt free snow, then apply Fluid Film after it dries. The Fluid Film will also help prevent snow from sticking to the augers and chute. Most of the parts like the shafts showing rust are untreated metal and will rust with use, that is nothing to worry about.
Some owners have complained that the Toros can rust in the welded areas in the seams of the auger housing, so also apply Fluid Film in there if you can.


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

My guess is you did the end of drive last that Snow is full of salt from plows , then put machine away all salty Not the best way. Always leave some fresh snow to run thru machine after doing the end of drive. I do drive then sidewalks to flush out the salty snow. Aluminum will corrode like that. Some mfg will clear coat aluminum to give it some protection

I’d agree it needs a spray of fluid film. My 2 cents 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I also noticed that it appears there is no replaceable scrapper bar/cutting edge. If that is the case, it is *extremely* imperative that you keep an eye on the skid shoe adjustments, and make sure they are always properly adjusted.

FWIW, I have put the Arnold Poly Roller Skids on all my snow blowers.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

While on the topic of FF, do you guys wash it off in the off season.......

I plan to pressure wash spray out my bucket End of Season There is black -dirt- stuck on the top inside of the bucket. Even with a hose rinse of just cleaning it out after use like I did recently- is not moving the dirt.
Might need to use some -cleaner- before the High Pressure Wash rinse to break down the FF. It is -holding- dirt in this area.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Before I put machine in storage:

I will wash the entire machine with hose, wipe down with a towel and let it dry.
Do all my maintenance (drain fuel, oil change, lubing axles, auger shaft, gears, chain etc). Then coat the inner bucket, augers, chute, anodized metal components under dash and various hardware, wheel rims with Fluid Film before putting the machine away for summer storage.
It is then all ready to go for the next winter.


----------



## Pete826 (Dec 1, 2020)

^ +1 on the Fluid film. I have the same machine. I always wipe mine down after I use it with stuff called bike spirits,then reapply the fluid film In the bucket shute and weld joints.


----------



## Aaron (Dec 2, 2020)

Thanks for these replies! 
I looked up the Arnold Roller Skids and they look like a good idea. 
For those who mentioned the Fluid Film, will it also remove the existing rust or do I need something else to do that first?


----------



## Aaron (Dec 2, 2020)

Pete826 said:


> ^ +1 on the Fluid film. I have the same machine. I always wipe mine down also after I use it then reapply the fluid film.
> View attachment 173313


Any rust on yours yet?


----------



## Pete826 (Dec 1, 2020)

It will remove it. You can use scotchbrite also on unpainted surfaces to really shine it up will look like new, gear box, etc...


----------



## Pete826 (Dec 1, 2020)

Mine is 3 years old very clean. Not rusting. Get the fluid film its great protection for your machine.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

salt

i buy ff by the gallon and paint it on. the ol timers used to use old motor oil on their farm equipment.

that new rust will come off easily . an ounce of prevention........


----------



## Doofy (Dec 6, 2020)

oneacer said:


> Just wipe it down with some fluid film or similar.


Agree. Clean it up and keep it sprayed with Fluid Film or the like. Salt is nasty and corrosive so hose it off if possible. Keep everything coated between uses.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Yeah, right now, just a hose spray is not -knocking the dirt- attached to the FF that is on the inside top of the bucket. 
Never have used a pressure washer on it (as it wasn't warranted), but I'm sure the PW will do the trick


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

AHHHHHH, The province of Ontario/ODOT and Coastal Minerals strike again.

Can snow blower collectoritus be far behind?????????

Scotch Brite, hot water wash with Dawn dish soap, lots of Fluid Film and time spent in the snow blower hospital after 
1, May 2021 will help you with your beautiful new snow mule. 

We tell everyone that its a very good idea to remove the wheels and the cross augers 
and the bolts holding the augers to the cross shafts and coat them with Never Sieze 
paste to make your life easier when or if you need to remove the augers and wheels.

As you have attacked THE END OF DRIVEWAY MONSTER and fed the little moat monsters 
for the first time you will be able to better use your snow mule by clearing the first path to the end of the 
driveway and then destroying the END OF DRIVEWAY MONSTER and feeding the little moat monsters 
and then go back to clearing the rest of the driveway and in the process flushing the salt and calcium 
chloride that attacked your beautiful little snow mule on its christening voyage. 

No worries we are here for you.


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

I've sprayed my Toro machine down with PB Blaster (all I had on hand) a couple of times since new and she looks as good as new. PB Blaster might not be the best rust preventer ...might be too light? not enough oil? but so far I don't see any rust.


----------



## Doofy (Dec 6, 2020)

barney said:


> I've sprayed my Toro machine down with PB Blaster (all I had on hand) a couple of times since new and she looks as good as new. PB Blaster might not be the best rust preventer ...might be too light? not enough oil? but so far I don't see any rust.


When I run out of Fluid Film I use WD40, silicone spray, PB Blaster or any other oily type spray. Mine are kept in the garage all winter and after using and melting off and drying, I give them a generous spray down. Any rust occured prior to me. I live on the main highway and they have become very stingy with the calcium chloride and sand.


----------

